# Write to Whole Foods and Costco about Horizon



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Many of you are aware of the controversy surrounding Horizon "Organics".

Our local co-op is refusing to sell Horizon and selling another brand of organic dairy now (see story here).

I encourage you, to write a letter to Whole Foods urging them to do the same. If the nations largest natural foods retailer stops purchasing their products, it could really make a difference!

Also, Costco's brand of organic milk is Horizon, though it is branded "Kirkland Signature." Please write a letter to them and encourage them to change suppliers.

Feel free to write to any other grocery store chains that carry Horizon products. I figure focusing on Whole Foods primarily would be the most effective since they seem the most likely to pull the Horizon products. If enough people write, it just may happen. And the more places the refuse to carry Horizon, the bigger the message to that company is to change their practices.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Got a response to my letter to WFs, they already pulled it (at least at mine!)

Here it is:

We have already pulled Horizon from the shelve, we decided to stop carrying it this week. I will be bringing in Organic Valley Ultra pasteurized to replace it. We also just started carrying 365 organic milk. If you have any questions or concerns please call or e-mail me.

Thanks

Laura Pizzano
Dairy Buyer
Whole Foods Blv.


----------



## Sailorslady (Jun 10, 2005)

I just saw Horizon "organic" milk at our local grocery store - Shaw's. I sent their corporate headquarters and the store manager a letter yesterday. I hope I hear back from them soon.

Fortunately we have some locally raised milk options that are very good to choose from.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

My response

"Despite all the talk about Horizon recently, we still find that they
meet our quality standards after our CEO visited their Farms."

There you go







:


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Done!

************

To Whom It May Concern:

For several months, my family has been boycotting Horizon dairy products in your store and instead purchasing Natural by Nature and Organic Valley dairy products instead. I wanted to send you a letter informing you of the change in our buying patterns, which is not unique, as we personally know several other families who boycott Horizon as well.

While I am sure you have been made aware of the details by now, at a high-level our concerns range from the treatment and health of Horizon's cows, for example, most are given very little access to pasture, to Horizon abusing loopholes in organic standards, such as the standards for considering a cow to be organic.

For what it's worth, I am not a "boycotting type." But when I spend several hundred dollars per week at Whole Foods (___ Rd., _______, __) for my family's groceries, I do so assuming your store is not only providing whole, organic foods (locally grown when feasible), but is taking advantage of your collective buying power to discourage shady practices such as those of Horizon dairy and instead offering us only the most ethical, sustainable, and/or healthy products available. I am willing to pay quite a bit more for my groceries already - more than DOUBLE what the average family would pay at a Giant or Safeway - to shop at your store, and I will continue to pay more for Natural by Nature or Organic Valley whenever I can to avoid Horizon.

Regards,

____ ______


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

WOW! I hadn't heard that (we usually by another brand of organic milk anyway). I am going to have to check at our co-op if they still carry it. I haven't been in a few weeks. Thanks for the heads up!

H


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Kinda OT, sorry... I avoid Horizon except for their sour cream - it is the only one that is just cream/milk and bugs. No cornstarch or other stuff in there. Does anyone know of a "real" organic brand like that so I can completely pass over Horizon?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, I heard back from the same person who said that they are going to keep carrying horizon. The same bs about the farm being visited. Because visiting the farm once really represents what goes on there? Puleaze. So, sadly, I'll try to minimize my purchases there and support PCC more.

I should write them back and tell them they no longer meet my organic standards!

greenmansions - I use yogurt in place of sour cream. I find that any whole milk yogurt tastes just as good to me and I figure it's better for me because it has the probiotics.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's an article from the Organic Consumers Assoc. where you can use their template and sign a petition. Also, Silk is a division of Dean Foods, which also owns Horizon.


----------

